
Another Mysterious Mental Improvement - ph0rque
http://quantifiedself.com/2011/01/another-mysterious-mental-improvement/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+QuantifiedSelf+%28The+Quantified+Self%29
======
puredemo
Couldn't the change have resulted from simply living in a different, more
puzzling culture?

------
JoeAltmaier
Witchcraft is drawing large conclusions from statistically insignificant data.

~~~
beagle3
Yep, but Roberts is doing statistics, not witchcraft. Even if this is the only
post of his you had ever read, I don't see how you would claim "statistically
insignificant".

Seth Roberts understands research on one hand and statistics on the other,
better than about 95% of people who publish results.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. He's only one guy. To conclude that mercury fillings are correlated to
improved mental capacity based on one sample is not statistics.

